# Do you remember this band?



## Lola

I had a weird flashback about this song tonight~! I used to listen to Humble Pie constantly! I was only 13 when I first heard this song! I have loved it ever since. When my parents went out for the evening I would crank this as loud as could be on the hi-fi set! 

[video=youtube;LZMmV6xXYFw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZMmV6xXYFw[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

At the age they are now, they likely need a doctor fairly regularly.


----------



## Lola

I just wanted to know if this band was familiar to anyone else. 

BB was still rocking at 89! A lot of the guitarists I love are getting old but so what! Look at Angus and for godsakes EVH is 60. He is still rocking it!

Age is just a number!


----------



## Krelf

I loved their stuff...hard to believe that Steve Marriott singing lead here was the same guy that sang Itchycoo Park!!


----------



## Electraglide

Krelf said:


> I loved their stuff...hard to believe that Steve Marriott singing lead here was the same guy that sang Itchycoo Park!!


You had to bring that up didn't you. Now that damned song will be running thru my head for a while unless this cleans it out.
[video=youtube;Etp5BE0x2qo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Etp5BE0x2qo[/video]
A good band.


----------



## Lola

I found a cool lesson on I don't need no doctor. It took me all of 10 minutes to learn.

It's not exact but pretty damn close!

[video=youtube;WJb0zZUT3R0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJb0zZUT3R0[/video]


----------



## Lola

This was another great song of theirs! OMG so many memories come flooding back to me while listening to this!

[video=youtube;2gaMhWGFKmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gaMhWGFKmw[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

Humble Pie, Uriah Heep and
[video=youtube;NP-UNSv4DLs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP-UNSv4DLs[/video]
Rock bands might get old but rock never does. Yes? Yes.
[video=youtube;AYmeJlm7Gcg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYmeJlm7Gcg[/video]


----------



## Lola

My favorite Uriah Heep song! I love this song! 

[video=youtube;fqLh3OcwvyI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqLh3OcwvyI[/video]


----------



## Lola

Oh and this band too!

[video=youtube;ikZNQAMub6A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikZNQAMub6A[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

Problem is Lola, you can't do a thread about a band like Humble Pie, and expect it to stay there. I'm not derailing your thread, far from it.....it's just that there's tooooo much good music from those times.
[video=youtube;xZbAY1kqq00]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZbAY1kqq00[/video]
All of the music here I have on vinyl and tape of all kind and on USB drives so I can listen on the bike.


----------



## Lola

There's just so many bands that are a "blast from the past"! Did you like Johnny Winter?


----------



## fredyfreeloader

The age of the stoner musician/entertainer There were many good bands around during this time, unfortunately a goodly percentage of those musicians don't remember very much about what they did, what they played or even where they were. Fortunately for me I bypassed that age. I was already enjoying the age of booze, although I still do remember (even today) where I was and what I did most of the time.


----------



## Electraglide

fredyfreeloader said:


> The age of the stoner musician/entertainer There were many good bands around during this time, unfortunately a goodly percentage of those musicians don't remember very much about what they did, what they played or even where they were. Fortunately for me I bypassed that age. I was already enjoying the age of booze, although I still do remember (even today) where I was and what I did most of the time.


The older brother was like you, the age of booze. The younger brother, the age of drugs. I was in the middle so I took the best, or worst, of both. Fortunately, for a lot of us who don't clearly remember a lot of that time clearly, the music is saved in various forms.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> There's just so many bands that are a "blast from the past"! Did you like Johnny Winter?


[video=youtube;o4x-xB96aio]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4x-xB96aio[/video]
Him and his brother.


----------



## Lola

I saw Johnny Winter 1980ish. I saw him at the Maple Leaf Gardens in Toronto when it was still a venue for hockey games, concerts and such. I remember being mesmerized by his playing. One of the first shredders ever.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Remember them? How can you forget 30 Days In The Hole? My personal fave from them though was...

[video=youtube;qKLPj6YBFM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKLPj6YBFM4[/video]


----------



## Guest

more cowbell, please.

[video=youtube;VMhPgo2fofg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMhPgo2fofg[/video]


----------



## djmarcelca

Lola said:


> I had a weird flashback about this song tonight~! I used to listen to Humble Pie constantly! I was only 13 when I first heard this song! I have loved it ever since. When my parents went out for the evening I would crank this as loud as could be on the hi-fi set!
> 
> [video=youtube;LZMmV6xXYFw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZMmV6xXYFw[/video]




For for those playing along at home.... He's playing an Epiphone Cornet in that video. 

starting to see more and more cornet/wilshire guitars in older videos as they get uploaded to YouTube.
having one of the reissues, makes me wonder why they aren't more popular, they're a very nice playing guitar.


----------



## Electraglide

[video=youtube;lndL46jiEFQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lndL46jiEFQ[/video]
Couldn't pick just one song off this one.


----------



## davetcan

Seriously? Remember Humble Pie, Steve Marriott, The Small Faces? LOL. When everybody was arguing about the Beatles and the Stones, I was a Small Faces fan. Marriott was simply the best, end of story. Not that those other guys weren't any good 

[video=youtube;6vWTtx_PxPo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vWTtx_PxPo[/video]

[video=youtube;swqr5Upm6QA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swqr5Upm6QA[/video]

[video=youtube;HUuuHLaSLR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUuuHLaSLR0[/video]


----------



## davetcan

I'd better throw this out there while I'm at it, 3 great vocalists, 2 great guitar players.

[video=youtube;Rqq1YWEFVxo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqq1YWEFVxo[/video]


----------



## davetcan

Frampton and Marriott got together to release a new CD a few weeks before Steve died in the fire. They got 3 tracks done, this is one of them. A real shame the album wasn't finished.

[video=youtube;tKx5L1wZS6I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKx5L1wZS6I[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> I just wanted to know if this band was familiar to anyone else.
> 
> BB was still rocking at 89! A lot of the guitarists I love are getting old but so what! Look at Angus and for godsakes EVH is 60. He is still rocking it!
> 
> Age is just a number!


Sorry Lola, I was just trying to make a joke. I am 61 so, of course I remember them. I used to listen to them all the time on cassette tape when I went to college.


----------



## Milkman

I used to listen to Rocking the Filmore a lot when it came out.

Steve Marriot is one of my favourite rock singers. Frampton also turned out to be pretty successful as we know.

Here's a youtube clip of them doing Black Coffee with some female singers. Awesome stuff.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2tNoSmlnxwQ


----------



## Electraglide

Good stuff that.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Sorry Lola, I was just trying to make a joke. I am 61 so, of course I remember them. I used to listen to them all the time on cassette tape when I went to college.


Hey no probs Mr. Stuttersfastly!


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Hey no probs Mr. Stuttersfastly!


Th-th-th-th-th-th-th-th-th-th-th-thanks!


----------



## ezcomes

Lola said:


> I had a weird flashback about this song tonight~! I used to listen to Humble Pie constantly! I was only 13 when I first heard this song! I have loved it ever since. When my parents went out for the evening I would crank this as loud as could be on the hi-fi set!
> 
> [video=youtube;LZMmV6xXYFw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZMmV6xXYFw[/video]


was actually listening to FCA the other day...the got to watching live Frampton vids on youtube...damn that guy can play!


----------



## DrumBob

Do I remember Humble Pie? Well, yes. I was there at the Fillmore East when they recorded _Rockin' the Fillmore_. I guess that qualifies me a someone who remembers the band. They blew us away. Marriott was the ultimate guitar playing frontman and Peter Frampton's guitar playing was spectacular.


----------



## Jim Jones

I was born a few months after Rockin' The Fillmore was recorded so I came to them late but Humble Pie is one of my favourite bands ever. Steve Marriott was incredible, both as a singer and guitarist. I built this Coronet because of my Marriott obsession. 











Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Jim Jones said:


> I was born a few months after Rockin' The Fillmore was recorded so I came to them late but Humble Pie is one of my favourite bands ever. Steve Marriott was incredible, both as a singer and guitarist. I built this Coronet because of my Marriott obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


very nice!


----------



## Lola

What about this band?

[video=youtube;nvBKQT3m2qo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvBKQT3m2qo[/video]


----------



## LexxM3

Jim Jones said:


> I was born a few months after Rockin' The Fillmore was recorded so I came to them late but Humble Pie is one of my favourite bands ever. Steve Marriott was incredible, both as a singer and guitarist. I built this Coronet because of my Marriott obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


About 9 months later? Because I think some participation in conception needs to be added to the definition of a true ultimate fan.


----------



## Diablo

Lola said:


> What about this band?
> 
> [video=youtube;nvBKQT3m2qo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvBKQT3m2qo[/video]


Absolutely! Ratt were very influential for me back then. I never could learn any of Demartinis solos, but loved playing the riffs, and dreamed of getting their hot-rodded JCm800 tone.


----------



## Lola

Gotta love these guys too! Warrant! 

[video=youtube;bx6f68Wd9dc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx6f68Wd9dc[/video]


----------



## Lola

Okay, ok, stop the presses! I forgot these guys too! I love this particular song! I can't even being to fathom how many times I listened to this particular song!

[video=youtube;Irc5j1gkihY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irc5j1gkihY[/video]


----------



## Lola

Foreigner! Great 80's band! Especially, Hot blooded! 

[video=youtube;KZaYCN3db6M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZaYCN3db6M[/video]


----------



## Diablo

[video=youtube;Igybr8PW544]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igybr8PW544[/video]
this should be familiar as well
[video=youtube;yg06B46VVys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg06B46VVys[/video]


----------



## Lola

and......................who could forget the hairbands of the l980's? But of course Poison. Brett Michaels was a heart throb. Sorry guys, I know a bit girly girl[video=youtube;k7vicm8GQ_]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7vicm8GQ_[/video]


----------



## Lola

[video=youtube;nC9P8-B42cA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC9P8-B42cA[/video] Sorry about the dud above! won't let me delete it!


----------



## cbg1

[video=youtube;sdXjm8pZMws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdXjm8pZMws[/video]
always liked this humble pie song.


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;g4ouPGGLI6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4ouPGGLI6Q[/video]


----------



## Lola

This band should be so much louder and in your face! Love the yodeling!


----------



## epis

Focus is a great Dutch band from 70', well known in Europe, not so much in Canada.


----------



## Xelebes

There is not enough keytars in this thread.

[youtube]b9xBAtCsCTQ[/youtube]

And now there is too much.


----------



## leftysg

[video=youtube_share;EJk9RgfnhbA]http://youtu.be/EJk9RgfnhbA[/video]

Hoping I've linked this correctly. Always liked this band. When I was occasionally tired of the big name bands and started to branch out in my listening I remember discovering these guys. Maybe it was the name or maybe it was the glam. Had a few hits but this one was always one of my faves.


----------



## Lola

Nash the Slash. Loved this guy!

[video=youtube;SniVSp4cRz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SniVSp4cRz8[/video]


----------



## Xelebes

My favourite Nash the Slash tune. 7 years ahead of Mescalinum United.

[youtube]3Yg3XZ8f_5g[/youtube]

- - - Updated - - -

Here is Mescalinum United's "We have Arrived" which appeared on the German dancefloors in 1989 but didn't get officially released until 1990.

[youtube]BL5xh-wt3Vc[/youtube]


----------



## Lola

[video=youtube;Cbdptuf9-yU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbdptuf9-yU[/video]


----------



## Lola

I still have the vinyl copy of this. I don't think that it would ever play. It's got a gouge out of it. 

[video=youtube;PWT4u_-rdeU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWT4u_-rdeU[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

Last night the youngest grand daughter was singing this song. She was surprised that I knew it.....I was surprised she knew all the words, I forgot a few.
[video=youtube;mTa8U0Wa0q8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8[/video]
She was singing the Ellie Goulding version.


----------



## Lola

I really do like Elton John but some of his songs make me a very sad person. Songs like his "Saturday night" and Benny and the Jetts are more to my liking. 

This is a big factor in as to why I love AC/DC and Van Halen so much. Upbeat and very energetic.


----------



## Lola

[video=youtube;ErgzObQJMPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErgzObQJMPM[/video]


----------



## Milkman

That rocked pretty hard.

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> Last night the youngest grand daughter was singing this song. She was surprised that I knew it.....I was surprised she knew all the words, I forgot a few.
> [video=youtube;mTa8U0Wa0q8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8[/video]
> She was singing the Ellie Goulding version.


Gorgeous. Daniel is also very nice. He and Taupin wrote many great songs together.


----------



## allthumbs56

I saw Humble Pie at our local arena just after Clem Clemson replaced Frampton. They pretty much did the whole "Fillmore" album. The power that little guy with the monster voice put out stays with me today. The rest of them were no slouches either. It was, to my mind, all of what rock n' roll was, is, and should be about.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Lola said:


> [video=youtube;ErgzObQJMPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErgzObQJMPM[/video]


My wife and I had a garage sale a few weekends ago and we decided to go through our 600'ish CDs and sell what we didn't want anymore. Well, she went through them first and then I went through her "rejects" and she had a Cult CD in there...PFFFTTT!!!



Here's an album I played the crap out of in high school and saw them play at the old Ottawa Congress Centre back then...one of my first live concerts.

[video=youtube;atQvmFJZVpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atQvmFJZVpo[/video]


----------



## allthumbs56

DrumBob said:


> Do I remember Humble Pie? Well, yes. I was there at the Fillmore East when they recorded _Rockin' the Fillmore_. I guess that qualifies me a someone who remembers the band. They blew us away. Marriott was the ultimate guitar playing frontman and Peter Frampton's guitar playing was spectacular.


I am in awe good sir!


----------



## Lola

How about this band?

[video=youtube;oBiSJ8jCTjA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBiSJ8jCTjA[/video]


----------



## leftysg

Never understood their appeal...they were a station changer for me.


----------



## Milkman

I saw J Geils band back in their hay days.

Dynamite live.

Magic Dick could wail.


----------



## Lola

Music to fathom down in to your inner dark deep recesses! Analyze, philosophize, criticize!

[video=youtube;NfXvWKQn03E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfXvWKQn03E[/video]


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;SL5O78hl3pI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL5O78hl3pI[/video]


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Music to fathom down in to your inner dark deep recesses! Analyze, philosophize, criticize!
> 
> [video=youtube;NfXvWKQn03E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfXvWKQn03E[/video]



I played that song with a band for a couple of years. Actually I played piano and organ in that one.


----------



## Guest

Speaking of Kansas. I still have these unused 
tickets from a cancelled concert. Opening band
was to be Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush. I kept 
them hoping that the show would be rescheduled.


----------



## fretboard

Kansas did it first, but let's be honest - who doesn't like this version just a pinch more??

[video=youtube;sIl7d1VVwOc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIl7d1VVwOc[/video]


----------



## Lola

Laristotle those tickets are amazing. Treasured memories of many an excellent concert at Maple Leaf Gardens. I remember seeing Johnny Winter there for my very first time. He was amazing. My god that was ages ago!


----------



## Lola

Remember this one hit wonder! I am learning this one now. It's a lot more complicated than it sounds!

[video=youtube;qc5u9NOV4sE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc5u9NOV4sE[/video]


----------



## garrettdavis275

Was listening to their version of I Can't Stand the Rain just yesterday. Marriott had one of the great voices in rock n' roll.


----------



## Electraglide

Let's go the other way for a moment. [video=youtube;O-a8kLtJSJ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-a8kLtJSJ4[/video] . This jumps.....the dlr cover doesn't.


----------



## Lola

Now the other way! 

[video=youtube;Sa6bI_95G9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa6bI_95G9I[/video]


----------



## davetcan

^^^ you're messing with greatness now ^^^


----------



## leftysg

I remember this catchy tune from my younger days. I imagine it would be fun to play.

[video=youtube_share;RTZoJ01FpD8]http://youtu.be/RTZoJ01FpD8[/video]


----------



## Milkman

leftysg said:


> I remember this catchy tune from my younger days. I imagine it would be fun to play.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;RTZoJ01FpD8]http://youtu.be/RTZoJ01FpD8[/video]


I never heard this when it came out, but grew to love it after hearing it in the movie Almost Famous.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## rhh7

I really enjoyed Humble Pie, great energy!


----------



## Lola

[video=youtube;aW6BSuLPyeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW6BSuLPyeg[/video]


----------



## rhh7

I have been enjoying listening to 1:16:19 of Humble Pie Live while reading my favorite guitar forums. Thanks, Lola!


----------



## Lola

rhh7 said:


> I have been enjoying listening to 1:16:19 of Humble Pie Live while reading my favorite guitar forums. Thanks, Lola!


No probs! I grew up listening to Humble Pie. I actually didn't know they existed until I was about 18! There music was energetic and a lot different from what I started listening to. My father hated everything I listened to while growing up. That made want to listen to it even more. We were only allowed in my house to listen to classical and the big band era music. That turned me into a rock n' roll rebel! Anything to piss my father right off. My Mom was really tolerant of my music and would allow me to listen to whatever I wanted when my father was at work! As soon as he pulled into the driveway it was Beethoven and Bach! Little did he know.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> No probs! I grew up listening to Humble Pie. I actually didn't know they existed until I was about 18! There music was energetic and a lot different from what I started listening to. My father hated everything I listened to while growing up. That made want to listen to it even more. We were only allowed in my house to listen to classical and the big band era music. That turned me into a rock n' roll rebel! Anything to piss my father right off. My Mom was really tolerant of my music and would allow me to listen to whatever I wanted when my father was at work! As soon as he pulled into the driveway it was Beethoven and Bach! Little did he know.


[video=youtube;FM8C9tgAzak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM8C9tgAzak[/video] 
[video=youtube;EpK06L9cqzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpK06L9cqzg[/video]
Nothing wrong with a little Beethoven and Bach. 
Mom sang in the church choir, dad whistled when he worked....a habit my brothers and I picked up. I don't think there was a type of music that wasn't played in the house, from Verdi and Wagner to Buddy Holly and Bill Haley. If this version of this song had been around then, dad would have liked it and my one grandmother would have loved it. 
[video=youtube;wocSYBSnoFY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wocSYBSnoFY[/video] 
Right now I'm listening to 'The Black Bear' by the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards.


----------



## Lola

I had to respond to this. I can't sleep once again. 

I really think that Malmsteen is an ego maniac but he is very talented! A world class virtuoso!

[video]http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?71026-Do-you-remember-this-band&amp;p=627292#post627292[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I had to respond to this. I can't sleep once again.
> 
> I really think that Malmsteen is an ego maniac but he is very talented! A world class virtuoso!
> 
> [video]http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?71026-Do-you-remember-this-band&p=627292#post627292[/video]


Never met him so I wouldn't know. By the way, who's Malmsteen? I'm pretty sure that he's not part of the Dragoon Guards or the Trans Siberian so I figure that he has something to do with Metallica. Am I right?


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Never met him so I wouldn't know. By the way, who's Malmsteen? I'm pretty sure that he's not part of the Dragoon Guards oisr the Trans Siberian so I figure that he has something to do with Metallica. Am I right?


No sir, you are wrong! Yngwie Malmsteen one of THE best shred guitarists in the world. I love his playing but not him. I not too sure that this is your cup of tea but certainly as a fellow musician you can appreciate his playing? 

[video=youtube;Aqvsnuj4H1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aqvsnuj4H1Q[/video]


----------



## High/Deaf

Great throw away line from the TV series House:

"Ability isn't everything, Just ask Yngwie Malmsteen." 


Hugh Laurie is a pretty good musician, if I recall. He definitely has similar tastes/opinions to my own.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> No sir, you are wrong! Yngwie Malmsteen one of THE best shred guitarists in the world. I love his playing but not him. I not too sure that this is your cup of tea but certainly as a fellow musician you can appreciate his playing?
> 
> [video=youtube;Aqvsnuj4H1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aqvsnuj4H1Q[/video]


I'm not sure if I've ever heard of anything he's done and I don't particularly know what shredding is but as you say, it's not my cup of tea. As a biker who sometimes plays guitar, but not a musician, I don't always appreciate someones playing. Personally I'll listen to Jeff Beck especially with Clapton and Page.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> I'm not sure if I've ever heard of anything he's done and I don't particularly know what shredding is but as you say, it's not my cup of tea. As a biker who sometimes plays guitar, but not a musician, I don't always appreciate someones playing. Personally I'll listen to Jeff Beck especially with Clapton and Page.


I appreciate your honesty.

*Shred guitar* or *shredding* is a lead playing style for the electric guitar, based on various fast soloing techniques. Critics have stated that shred guitar is associated with "sweep-picked arpeggios, diminished and harmonic minor scales, finger-tapping and whammy-bar abuse",[SUP][1][/SUP] while other guitar writers[SUP][_weasel words_][/SUP] say that rather than being a musical definition, it is a fairly subjective cultural term used by guitarists and enthusiasts of guitar music. It is commonly used with reference to heavy metal guitar playing, where it is associated with rapid tapping solos and special effects such as whammy bar "dive bombs". The term is sometimes used with reference to playing outside this idiom, particularly jazz fusion and blues.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP]


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I appreciate your honesty.
> 
> *Shred guitar* or *shredding* is a lead playing style for the electric guitar, based on various fast soloing techniques. Critics have stated that shred guitar is associated with "sweep-picked arpeggios, diminished and harmonic minor scales, finger-tapping and whammy-bar abuse",[SUP][1][/SUP] while other guitar writers[SUP][_weasel words_][/SUP] say that rather than being a musical definition, it is a fairly subjective cultural term used by guitarists and enthusiasts of guitar music. It is commonly used with reference to heavy metal guitar playing, where it is associated with rapid tapping solos and special effects such as whammy bar "dive bombs". The term is sometimes used with reference to playing outside this idiom, particularly jazz fusion and blues.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP]


To be fair I listened to some of his playing. Could just be the quality of the vids but to me he's nothing special. A lot of his stuff sounded muddy. As if in trying to play fast he looses sight of things and he just wants to get the song over. Would I buy something of his.....doubt it.


----------



## Guest

I found him early in a band called 'Steeler'. 18 years old at the time.

[video=youtube;EGzLLpa5XoE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGzLLpa5XoE[/video]


----------



## davetcan

Absolutely. no. taste. whatsoever. (Malmsteen that is)


----------



## Lola

Sorry guys to rain on your parade but I for one like his technical prowess! That much I do admire about him!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Sorry guys to rain on your parade but I for one like his technical prowess! That much I do admire about him!


No biggy. He's not on my play list and that's ok with me.


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> Great throw away line from the TV series House:
> 
> "Ability isn't everything, Just ask Yngwie Malmsteen."
> 
> 
> Hugh Laurie is a pretty good musician, if I recall. He definitely has similar tastes/opinions to my own.


While not related to his abilities or necessarily his personality, another line about Yngwie I like is in reference to often billing himself as Yngwie *J.* Malmsteen
It was either Nigel Tufnel and/or Derek St Hubbins (As it was said in character, I know those guys aren't real--although it seems like they are at times) who said they liked how uses the J to distinguish himself from all the other Yngwie Malmsteens out there.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> While not related to his abilities or necessarily his personality, another line about Yngwie I like is in reference to often billing himself as Yngwie *J.* Malmsteen
> It was either Nigel Tufnel and/or Derek St Hubbins (As it was said in character, I know those guys aren't real--although it seems like they are at times) who said they liked how uses the J to distinguish himself from all the other Yngwie Malmsteens out there.


Good to know. Yngwie is as superficial as they come. As a person he sucks! He really is a very arrogant SOB!

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube;q1vjmaEJeqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1vjmaEJeqg[/video]


----------



## Guest

sometime in the future

A guitarist dies and is quite please to find that he ends up standing before the pearly gates of Guitar Heaven. 
St. Peter shows him in, and gives him a guided tour. 

"This is Stevie Ray's room here..." says Peter, and the guitarist is saying "Wow! Stevie Ray!" 
"And this is Jimi's room..." and the guitarist is totally over the moon. 
Finally Peter shows the guitarist to his own room. Before Peter leaves, he says to him, "I have to ask. Is 
Yngwie here?" Peter shakes his head sadly and says "I'm afraid he went... the "other" way..." 

The guitarist is disappointed but goes to his room and tries to get some sleep. He is woken up in the middle 
of the night by someone playing a really fast harmonic minor lick - and it sounds just like Yngwie. He presses 
his ear to the wall, and listens more closely. Someone in the next room is playing really fast neo-classical shreds 
through what sounds very much like a vintage Strat. The guitarist is confused as it sounds so much like Yngwie. 
The next day he tells Peter that he is almost certain that Yngwie's in the next room. 

Peter pulls him to one side, and whispers into his ear, "Shhh.... don't tell anyone. 
That's God. He thinks he's Yngwie Malmsteen"


----------



## leftysg

Growin up in Windsor, these guys were faves along with Seger, MC5, SRC, Grand Funk Railroad. Ted's Byrdland is huge.

[video=youtube_share;UN2VNFpiGWo]http://youtu.be/UN2VNFpiGWo[/video]


----------



## zontar

Part of my brain is like, "That's not Ted Nugent--no way"
The other is like, "Yeah, I can see it"


----------



## davetcan

LOL, I don't think he's changed much actually, great guitar work for the time.



zontar said:


> Part of my brain is like, "That's not Ted Nugent--no way"
> The other is like, "Yeah, I can see it"


----------



## Guest

leftysg said:


> Ted's Byrdland is huge.


Mostly talks about his Byrdlands.

[video=youtube;rbV4jj2G6eA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbV4jj2G6eA[/video]


----------



## Milkman

If Ted had stuck to his knitting instead of being such a DB all these years, I'd probably still be a fan.


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## zontar

davetcan said:


> LOL, I don't think he's changed much actually, great guitar work for the time.


Its not his playing on the solo--or even during the song--but the song.

then again this song appears on his first solo album-
[video=youtube;DSdLEuYjHOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSdLEuYjHOE[/video]
Cool tune--I wonder if he ever did it live


----------



## leftysg

Ted has hadsome great guitar songs no doubt. I really love his tone. If Byrdlands weren't 15K. Remember when Ted reinvented himself in Damn Yankees with Tommy Shaw post Styx. Love the hair, the getup (especially the solo) and the storyline. Ted at the end lol.

[video=youtube_share;l_uh8XjgLTE]http://youtu.be/l_uh8XjgLTE[/video]


----------



## mhammer

Jim Jones said:


> I was born a few months after Rockin' The Fillmore was recorded so I came to them late but Humble Pie is one of my favourite bands ever. Steve Marriott was incredible, both as a singer and guitarist. I built this Coronet because of my Marriott obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I have a 64 Coronet, but it don't look nearly as nice as that.

- - - Updated - - -



leftysg said:


> [video=youtube_share;EJk9RgfnhbA]http://youtu.be/EJk9RgfnhbA[/video]
> 
> Hoping I've linked this correctly. Always liked this band. When I was occasionally tired of the big name bands and started to branch out in my listening I remember discovering these guys. Maybe it was the name or maybe it was the glam. Had a few hits but this one was always one of my faves.


Just finished downloading an Ian HUnter concert recorded a few weeks ago. He may be in his 70's, but he still rocks like it WAS the 70's. Mott was great, HUnter-Ronson were great.


----------



## mhammer

leftysg said:


> Growin up in Windsor, these guys were faves along with Seger, MC5, SRC, Grand Funk Railroad. Ted's Byrdland is huge.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;UN2VNFpiGWo]http://youtu.be/UN2VNFpiGWo[/video]


I actually played that guitar. Summer of 70, they played at a big festival in Montreal. I was writing for a short-lived music magazine, bankrolled by show promoter Donald K. Donald, and was sent to spend the day with The Nuge at the Holiday Inn on Sherbrooke Ave, across from the McGill music faculty. He let me play his blonde Byrdland, and when I marvelled at how easy it was to bend the strings, he introduced me to light gauge strings. He whipped out a little briefcase that had multiples of virtually every single gauge that Ernie Ball made from .008 to .056, in order, and put together a few nicely balanced .009-.042 sets for me. He's actually a nice guy when he isn't busy being a jerk. And FWIW, _nobody_ in the band got laid that night.

Let us not forget this...

[video=youtube;4UjCzrdzR48]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UjCzrdzR48[/video]

Or this...

[video=youtube;WrVlFimM5a0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrVlFimM5a0[/video]


----------



## mhammer

Some of you may remember this tune, which was HUGE in Australia, and also in parts of Canada, at the time. More a song cycle, tracing the arc of a relationship from youth to maturity, than a single song. It gets a little sentimental in places, over the 11 minutes, but if you ride it out you'll be rewarded. If you get a little "farklempt", you're excused. Probably one of the only rock tunes that addresses death during childbirth. (Sorry for the spoiler)

[video=youtube;In1VeSjsBT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In1VeSjsBT8[/video]


----------



## Lola

Omg, I love Teenage Head, the Amboy Dukes were away ahead of their time.

I love John Kay's voice! Sounds like he smoked too much. Maybe he didn't Idk!

[video=youtube;HllgI-d8N4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HllgI-d8N4U[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Omg, I love Teenage Head, the Amboy Dukes were away ahead of their time.
> 
> I love John Kay's voice! Sounds like he smoked too much. Maybe he didn't Idk!
> 
> [video=youtube;HllgI-d8N4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HllgI-d8N4U[/video]


[video=youtube;1Q-MlGV8T_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q-MlGV8T_Y[/video]
Pre Steppenwolf.


----------



## mhammer

I have a single of theirs, this one. Not bad. Kinda punky.

[video=youtube;jMRToD3zPks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMRToD3zPks[/video]


----------



## ed2000

[video=youtube;Dt8Eb45yUNo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt8Eb45yUNo[/video]
[video=youtube;PbBbQr3CY3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbBbQr3CY3c&amp;list=PLEfCYhvXTF-ZPmQ8zkyTpblO8Xde_cZ62&amp;index=3[/video]


----------



## Lola

I love this song! I think I should learn it. Such a good song to belt out your lungs with! lol

[video=youtube;cIEGLAdyuCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIEGLAdyuCM[/video]


----------



## Lola

Look at this guy play! Holy shit!

I found a lesson for this song on You tube just in case there is anyone interested!

Not in a million years.!

[video=youtube;z2lJ-430Vs8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2lJ-430Vs8[/video]


----------



## leftysg

Remember these guys? David Byron, Lee Kerslake, Mick Box, Ken Hensley were my favourite lineup. Learned about them through FM radio and loved the distorted wah, Hammond organ and warbling vocals. Great albums Look at Yourself, Magicians Birthday, Demons and Wizards, Live and hits like Easy Livin', The Wizard, July Morning, Look at Yourself, Sunrise, Traveller in Time, and of course Stealin'. Oh yeah...it's Uriah Heep and of course I forgot the bass player Gary Thain!

[video=youtube_share;u0iuaxvkXv4]http://youtu.be/u0iuaxvkXv4[/video]


----------



## Guest

I seen them at R'n'R Heaven in '85. Still have a drumstick from Lee Kerslake.
I've lost the black dunlop pick that Mick Box gave me. I got them at the end
of 'stealin' after singing the oooh-oooh intro. Peter Goalby shoved the mic 
into my face at the start of the song. I guess because I was whooping it up.
Big fan at the time. I have all their early albums up to 'Equator'.


----------



## Lola

OMG, OMG and OMG Uriah Heep! This is my favorite song of theirs. 

[video=youtube;fqLh3OcwvyI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqLh3OcwvyI[/video]


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;sLN8lHBBKck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLN8lHBBKck[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;sLN8lHBBKck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLN8lHBBKck[/video]


Wahoo! Blast from the past - that's my old friend and band mate Dave Stone on keys! Great player with a totally unique style.


----------



## leftysg

Here's a nostalgia song for me. First time I can remember holding hands with a girl. We were at an outdoor skating rink and this was on the radio speakers. Tragic story but what a memorable sound. The Iveys...Badfinger whatever you want to call them. George Harrison produced and I believe played the slide solo on the studio version of this song. Of course Breaking Bad brought Baby Blue back into airplay. Also loved If You Want it, No Matter What. Pete Ham wrote Without You which Nilsson turned into a # 1.

[video=youtube_share;u6N3hPY9gLs]http://youtu.be/u6N3hPY9gLs[/video]


----------



## Lola

Another hair band from the 80's but I really like them. This song is nothing complicated but the rhythm just grabs me!

[video=youtube;ptPekKOigkQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptPekKOigkQ[/video]


----------



## WannabeGood

leftysg said:


> Remember these guys? David Byron, Lee Kerslake, Mick Box, Ken Hensley were my favourite lineup. Learned about them through FM radio and loved the distorted wah, Hammond organ and warbling vocals. Great albums Look at Yourself, Magicians Birthday, Demons and Wizards, Live and hits like Easy Livin', The Wizard, July Morning, Look at Yourself, Sunrise, Traveller in Time, and of course Stealin'. Oh yeah...it's Uriah Heep and of course I forgot the bass player Gary Thain!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;u0iuaxvkXv4]http://youtu.be/u0iuaxvkXv4[/video]



My favorite band all time............except maybe Pink Floyd. Lots of great Uriah Heep songs but favorites have to be _The Wizard_ and _Lady in Black_.
Doh, how could I forget Deep Purple and their _Child in Time_.

Regards,


----------



## Guest

When I hear this on the radio, I'd wish that someday they'd play part 1 of the first impression as well.

[video=youtube;UeQsZOQqO6I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeQsZOQqO6I&amp;index=4&amp;list=RDuvni9YK9Ees[/video]


----------



## leftysg

One of my favourites bands...every album from Pictures to Works! Discovered them by following Greg Lake and his fantastic vocals from King Crimson days.I Was always drawn to Lake's acoustic efforts "From the Beginning", " Still you Turn me On", " Just Take a Pebble", but they could rock with Knife Edge. Palmer's and Emerson's virtuosity was always on display but particularly for me on Tank and Jerusalem. Power trio without a lead player!
I have to add Trilogy, Endless Enigma, Hoedown and Tocatta to their amazing musicianship.


----------



## bluzfish

Oh, yeah, ELP was a staple in my listening choices both on recordings and every opportunity to experience them live. So many epic compositiopns. Made me feel like I was in the presence of something huge and powerful...


----------



## Guest

I was introduced to them (at 13) when an older cousin came to visit from Europe.
We went to a record store where he bought a armful of albums to take home.
One being ELP's Live (3lp, welcome back my friends). I was hooked when I heard it.
Brain Salad Surgery is still one of my favourite albums (especially on headphones).

[video=youtube;zFzr_MFX0Ok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFzr_MFX0Ok[/video]


----------



## Xelebes

I remember this band. 

[video=youtube;ZQTdvWC_w7w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQTdvWC_w7w[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

Hmmm... my sheltered life rears it's ugly head here. I had never heard of Voice Industrie before but I like the clip.


----------



## Xelebes

They occasioned New City in their original location and in their larger location. Man, I miss New City when it was on Jasper. Now it is very much a cliquey club.


----------



## leftysg

I heard this classic driving home last weekend. It got me to wondering why I love this song but wasn't a bigger fan of the band. I never owned one of their albums although they had a couple of other tunes I liked in Burning for You and Godzilla. Maybe this song was overplayed on FM radio at the time and I tired of it easily. I certainly appreciate it now.

[video=youtube_share;RjMEzBMiTJ4]http://youtu.be/RjMEzBMiTJ4[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

leftysg said:


> I heard this classic driving home last weekend. It got me to wondering why I love this song but wasn't a bigger fan of the band. I never owned one of their albums although they had a couple of other tunes I liked in Burning for You and Godzilla. Maybe this song was overplayed on FM radio at the time and I tired of it easily. I certainly appreciate it now.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;RjMEzBMiTJ4]http://youtu.be/RjMEzBMiTJ4[/video]


I'm sure Garth Algar would agree with you! :smile-new:

(Sorry but all I can think of is Wayne's World and a mesmerized Garth when I hear that song now, even though I think it's a great song)


----------



## leftysg

After the sad Yes news this week I spent some time listening to this fabulous band. I remember sitting on my bed with the headphones on listening to their albums, reading and trying to understand some of their lyrics while their musicianship mesmerized my ears.I found this site that gives a Roger Dean style animated, Avatar feel video. The creator has interpreted a number of their tunes but I chose one of my faves...Siberian Khatru. Hope it's enjoyed. Check out some of the other as well if this one appeals.

[video=youtube_share;JCXEsysLfDQ]http://youtu.be/JCXEsysLfDQ[/video]

might as well enjoy side 2 of Close to the Edge

[video=youtube_share;FZcGc-nbLco]http://youtu.be/FZcGc-nbLco[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

Not a band exactly but I've been every place in the vid....in '67. 
[video=youtube;YCqMOaFeOwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCqMOaFeOwA[/video]


----------



## davetcan

Greg had a really beautiful voice, don't know how to better describe it.

[video=youtube;_8VHHcd0M_o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8VHHcd0M_o[/video]

[video=youtube;89g1P_J40JA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89g1P_J40JA[/video]




leftysg said:


> One of my favourites bands...every album from Pictures to Works! Discovered them by following Greg Lake and his fantastic vocals from King Crimson days.I Was always drawn to Lake's acoustic efforts "From the Beginning", " Still you Turn me On", " Just Take a Pebble", but they could rock with Knife Edge. Palmer's and Emerson's virtuosity was always on display but particularly for me on Tank and Jerusalem. Power trio without a lead player!
> I have to add Trilogy, Endless Enigma, Hoedown and Tocatta to their amazing musicianship.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> Not a band exactly but I've been every place in the vid....in '67.
> [video=youtube;YCqMOaFeOwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCqMOaFeOwA[/video]


I almost idolized Tom Northcott in his day. I was so disappointed when he decided to become a fisherman in the Queen Charlottes (Haida Gwaii). His lofty, soaring vocals and big fat 12-string sound was so inspiring. I wished so badly that I could sing like that. I went to see him play at every chance whether it was at a be-in in the park or a concert in the Colosseum or under the psychedelic light show of the Retinal Circus. An incredible talent.

BTW the images in that video bring back floods and floods of fond memories.

This was my favourite of his...

[video=youtube;Ir4RbbK9ziY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir4RbbK9ziY[/video]


----------



## cdntac

mhammer said:


> I actually played that guitar. Summer of 70, they played at a big festival in Montreal. I was writing for a short-lived music magazine, bankrolled by show promoter Donald K. Donald, and was sent to spend the day with The Nuge at the Holiday Inn on Sherbrooke Ave, across from the McGill music faculty. He let me play his blonde Byrdland, and when I marvelled at how easy it was to bend the strings, he introduced me to light gauge strings. He whipped out a little briefcase that had multiples of virtually every single gauge that Ernie Ball made from .008 to .056, in order, and put together a few nicely balanced .009-.042 sets for me. He's actually a nice guy when he isn't busy being a jerk. And FWIW, _nobody_ in the band got laid that night.


Been searching some old Ted threads...

Cool story! I can only imagine how intense he was about music back when he was just really starting out!

The '66 blonde Byrd you played has been gone for decades --- it met an unfortunate demise very early in his career. That very first one he owned was either burned in a trailer, along with two others, or was damaged when some cabinets fell on it. I'm leaning towards that particular blonde being in the fire though. The damaged one was fixed by Dan Erlewine but was never able to be put back to an acceptable playing level and was given away. Last I was aware, that one is hanging at the Hard Rock Cafe in Detroit. 

A few years ago a guy in a hunt camp showed him a pristine '66 blonde Byrdland and he said it immediately brought back very fond memories of that very first Byrd he had.


----------



## mhammer

Thanks for that followup. As I remember it, the portion of the fingerboard above where the neck joined the body needed some work. That didn't make it any less fun to play.


----------



## cdntac

They're fantastic guitars to play. You should see how easy it is to bend strings on his Byrds now with the 10-46 strings tuned down a half step. Lol.


----------



## mhammer

The Byrdland is a sort of "lovechild" of a Super 400 and a Fender Mustang. Big body, shorter scale.


----------



## cdntac

Yeah, the short scale definitely makes it unique. Not for everyone tho, but I certainly like them!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

/nevermind


----------



## Duffman

I used to love a band from the early '70s named The Flock, they had a violin player Jerry Goodman that was unusual in the day save for Tull and It's a Beautiful Day. Jazz Rock band from Chicago.


----------



## mhammer

That would be Jerry Goodman, who went on to play in the Mahavishnu Orchestra. I saw that band in '72 or so, with Goodman, Jan Hammer, and John McLaughlin trading licks. At the time, I thought I had seen the future of music.

I was familiar with It's A Beautiful Day, but when did Jethro Tull have a violin player? There was also the British band Curved Air.


----------



## Lola

bluzfish said:


> Oh, yeah, ELP was a staple in my listening choices both on recordings and every opportunity to experience them live. So many epic compositiopns. Made me feel like I was in the presence of something huge and powerful...


I still love Emerson lake and Palmer to this day. They were a band that was a way ahead of their time!


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> when did Jethro Tull have a violin player?


2005/6? On tour.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> 2005/6? On tour.[/MEDIA]


Interesting. You learn something new every day.


----------



## leftysg

Flute and violin in one tune in a rock band! Kansas!

[video]


----------



## Lola

leftysg said:


> Flute and violin in one tune in a rock band! Kansas!
> 
> [video]


I forgot about Kansas and Boston! Gotta go to YouTube right now! I still love both bands! Conjures up so many memories of good times gone by.


----------



## Duffman

Oh.........re Violin....I forgot Nash The Slash.........RIP Jeff Plewman.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Someone had to do it.


----------



## Lola

Great song. Roxy Roller


----------



## Lola

Duffman said:


> Oh.........re Violin....I forgot Nash The Slash.........RIP Jeff Plewman.


Nash the Slash never received the credit that was due him for his creative influence in the musical industry! 

He was an innovator.


----------



## Lola

What an influence the 50's had on so many musicians, current and deceased!


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> Nash the Slash never received the credit that was due him for his creative influence in the musical industry!
> 
> He was an innovator.


I saw him live a couple of times. Just him and some reel to reel tape decks doing the one man band thing. He did cool versions of Dead Man's Curve and We're (I'm) an American band 

And of course his work with FM


----------



## Duffman

Yup...saw him at Nags Head North a few times. Dead man's curve was a hoot.


----------

